# What is your favourite celestial body in our solar system?



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

What is your favourite celestial body in our solar system? 

I'm going to edit this post with images from the less known celestial body's.

*Ceres*

- Dwarf planet in the asteroid belt between Mars and Jupiter










*Io*

- Moon of Jupiter with high volcanism (more volcanism then our Earth) because of tidal heating between Io and Jupiter (due close orbit of Jupiter)










Artist impression










*Europa*

- Moon of Jupiter with an underground ocean and a hypothesis of possible life in that ocean.



















*Ganymedes*

- Together with Callisto, you have the 4 biggest moons of Jupiter discovered by Galileo Galilei (an Italian scientist, does someone know his MTBI or enneagram?)










*Enceladus*

- Moon of Saturn with cryovolcanism (ice volcanoes)



















*Titan*

- Moon of Saturn with a really thick atmosphere, and with methane lakes. It rains occassionaly methane here.



















*Triton*

- Moon of Neptune










*Pluto*

- Dwarf planet (however you could argue that  ) seen by New Horizons last year.










*Sedna*

Dwarf planet with a strange elleptical orbit




























*A possible ninth planet?*


----------



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

I would be lying if I said Earth is not my favorite.

After Earth, I am sort of fond of Jupiter.


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

omicron persei 8


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

yo momma


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

I changed the opening post


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

I voted Europa.

Please vote in this topic!


----------



## Watchtower (Aug 20, 2015)

I've romanticized liked Mars ever since reading the Barsoom series by Edgar Rice Burroughs as a kid.


----------



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

Watchtower said:


> I've romanticized liked Mars ever since reading the Barsoom series by Edgar Rice Burroughs as a kid.


Have you seen Earth? Earth is _much_ nicer. There's so much more to do. The weather is better, the food, the people...

You have to admit that Mars is kind of a dump.

I like Jupiter second after Earth, because it's so weird.


----------



## Watchtower (Aug 20, 2015)

nburns said:


> You have to admit that Mars is kind of a dump.


Not when I'm done with it. Besides, I wouldn't mind growing potatoes with Matt Damon there.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

The 9th Planet AKA Nibiru. I can't wait for it to destroy Earth.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't have a favourite. I like all of space.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

I voted Jupiter, as it acts as a protector for earth, absorbing comets that may otherwise crash into earth. Earth is of course my real favourite, however I was thinking about outside of earth.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Watchtower said:


> I've romanticized liked Mars ever since reading the Barsoom series by Edgar Rice Burroughs as a kid.


I get the feeling that Mars will be popular, especially with the Mars One Project...


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

*planet ex!!!!*


----------



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

He's a Superhero! said:


> I voted Jupiter, as it acts as a protector for earth, absorbing comets that may otherwise crash into earth. Earth is of course my real favourite, however I was thinking about outside of earth.


I thought Earth would be more popular.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

I thought a lot of T-types would vote a lesser known moon, but they don't come here very often, i guess. Only Enceladus (the moon with cryovolcanism) 1 vote. And another one for Europa (the moon with cracks on the surface and an underground ocean with possibly life - however very small chanche (but you can never rule it out (it there was life probably protozoans).


----------



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

You forgot to include a picture of Earth:

* *


----------



## Demoiselle Dys (Oct 29, 2014)

I like all the universe, but... the Eta Carinae star is terribly amazing for me.









And Carina Nebula as Well...












Tetsuo Shima said:


> The 9th Planet AKA Nibiru. I can't wait for it to destroy Earth.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

nburns said:


> I thought Earth would be more popular.


I'd say it still is. I think most voters are thinking "other than earth" when they vote, like my vote.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

nburns said:


> You forgot to include a picture of Earth:
> 
> * *


Hypothetically humans in the future will be on other planets too.


----------



## nep2une (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm voting for myself.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

I voted for the sun, but it was a tossup between the sun and Earth. I also always thought Saturn was sexy, and I wanted to move to Pluto.


----------

